# When your girlfriend......



## jam (May 8, 2002)

.....rings you at 5am in the morning from Pacha in Ibiza telling you to listen to Erick Morillo's set that he's playing in the background :?

So depressed!!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Yeah i'd be pissed off if someone rang me to listen to that shite too :roll: :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

It could be worse mate, she could have made you listen to her making music with someone else 

Rogue


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Yeah i'd be pissed off if someone rang me to listen to that shite too :roll: :wink:


LOL 

ps James, I'd be inclined to put in a call back to her at midday BST and then demand that she listens to Jeremy Vine Show via your car radio and GSM. :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Who's eric morillo?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

phil said:


> Who's eric morillo?


It could have been even worse - she could have been at the mercy of Eric Morillo - lain on her moby and hit the redial button - called you up at 5am unknown to her to listen to their sweet music......


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

phil said:


> Who's eric morillo?


He's a DJ and producer who currently has a song in the charts featuring Audiobullys (Break down the doors).

Rogue


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> Who's eric morillo?


, 
One of those modern disc jockeys who doesn't actually speak or play 'Hi Ho Silver Lining' on demand, so I believe. Although he clearly is still learning, as he has yet to master how to put on headphones correctly.....


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > Who's eric morillo?
> ...


lol 

just depressed i'm not out there with her, it sounded amazing. although audio bullys were on before him and she said they were better

ahh well, off to back to basics on saturday till 6am, that should cheer me up :?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

pacha that a bit 1980,s do they still do that foam thing in the pool


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey Jam, why didn't you go with her to Ibiza and join in all the fun aswell instead of being tucket up all snug and cosy in your little bed?  :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Hey Jam, why didn't you go with her to Ibiza and join in all the fun aswell instead of being tucket up all snug and cosy in your little bed?  :wink:


Cos we split up for 3 months and both booked holidays with mates while we were apart :?

i've been on mine with the lads to portugal and i can't take another week of hammering my body like i did last week

i'm only just getting over it!

although a weekend out there would be very tempting i'm gonna give it a miss!!

we're renting a well known dj's villa out there from him for 2 weeks together next summer so that we can have a good knees up!! :wink:


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

> ahh well, off to back to basics on saturday till 6am, that should cheer me up


GOOD MAN! 

Went there for the first time last saturday night whilst I was up visiting my family and it was superb. Gorgeous club, great atmosphere, nice people and Ralph Lawson was playing some belting stuff!!

Have a good one mate!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jam said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jam, why didn't you go with her to Ibiza and join in all the fun aswell instead of being tucket up all snug and cosy in your little bed?  :wink:
> ...


LOL...knees up! :lol: It will be hell with base pounding against your drunken ear drum to keep you rockin and alive  :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Justman said:


> > ahh well, off to back to basics on saturday till 6am, that should cheer me up
> 
> 
> GOOD MAN!
> ...


Great isn't it!!

It was better (only slightly though) when it was based at smaller club at the top end of Leeds called Mint Club.

Me and my g/f met at Basics incidentally and had a great night watching Angel Moraes 

We were both a bit worse for wear but stayed in touch and were together within about 3 weeks.......fairy tales and all that!

Rehab is a cracking venue though

Lawson is always good.....what were SWAG like who were the main act?

Are your family from Leeds?

Cheers

James


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

> Great isn't it!!
> 
> It was better (only slightly though) when it was based at smaller club at the top end of Leeds called Mint Club.
> 
> ...


SWAG were fantastic, they played a DJ set combined with a lap top and fx units. Did not got to see it all as my sister's friend was not fully into it, so had to go into the back room (which was great aswell).

Is it just house music you are into as I do a bit of DJing. I play a bit of house but mainly play Progressive and every so often I knock out a mix CD.

My family are from Wakefield so we are just darn t'road! I try and come up once every two months so next time I am up will definately be going Back To Basics!!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Justman said:


> > Great isn't it!!
> >
> > It was better (only slightly though) when it was based at smaller club at the top end of Leeds called Mint Club.
> >
> ...


Yeah mate, it's mostly house I am into (defected/subliminal etc) but if you have anything that you think i might like i'd love to have a listen

basics was great last night, i think we stayed until about 2am and then went to a club in leeds called mission for a bit then back home for a party

cracking night out though!

Cheers

James


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

If you like the Defected stuff try Bedrock Breaks - meat Katie. cant - stop playing the evil9 remix of sabot.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

ronin said:


> If you like the Defected stuff try Bedrock Breaks - meat Katie. cant - stop playing the evil9 remix of sabot.


cheers fella, will have a look.

meat katie used to play in leeds quite a bit but i haven't seen a flyer for ages


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jam said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > If you like the Defected stuff try Bedrock Breaks - meat Katie. cant - stop playing the evil9 remix of sabot.
> ...


There all out doing the euro circuit at the mo ( summer an all that ) wait till winter and they will all be back  
On a lighter tip - you got any of the Naked music stuff?
Ive got all they have put out so far and cant fault any of it .


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Glad you had a good night out Jam! Happy days 

The style I play is more progressive stuff that you tend to hear from Sasha and John Digweed. I did a mix just over a month ago so if you want a copy, just send me a PM or IM or whatever they are called.

That goes for you too Ronin :wink: I have a couple of Bedrock breaks tracks on vinyl. Quality label!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Justman said:


> Glad you had a good night out Jam! Happy days
> 
> The style I play is more progressive stuff that you tend to hear from Sasha and John Digweed. I did a mix just over a month ago so if you want a copy, just send me a PM or IM or whatever they are called.
> 
> That goes for you too Ronin :wink: I have a couple of Bedrock breaks tracks on vinyl. Quality label!


Sasha and ginger ninja are top boys but lawler tips my wink these days.
you have pm matey


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Lawler is quality!

Got a couple of his Global Underground CD's but have never seen him live.
Everytime I have wanted to catch him, I have either been working or unable to make it for one reason or another.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Justman said:


> Lawler is quality!
> 
> Got a couple of his Global Underground CD's but have never seen him live.
> Everytime I have wanted to catch him, I have either been working or unable to make it for one reason or another.


seen him a good few times - never fails to please! pair him with Margaret dygas :wink: and thats a good recipe.( dygas is lawlers ex )


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Justman said:


> Lawler is quality!
> 
> Got a couple of his Global Underground CD's but have never seen him live.
> Everytime I have wanted to catch him, I have either been working or unable to make it for one reason or another.


he'll be on at basics again soon, he's a regular there

god i feel like shit this morning

that's what you get for going out on friday night and going right through the night, right through saturday then getting ready and going out on saturday night and going to bed at 6am sunday morning

up for 46 hours solid 

time for a rest!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

God didn't know basics was still on the go!

That brings memories flooding back to the early 90's for me.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

senwar said:


> God didn't know basics was still on the go!
> 
> That brings memories flooding back to the early 90's for me.


been going well over ten years now i think although i've only been going for about 4 or 5

good crowd (although a bit pretentious at the new venue, rehab, becuase of it's positioning) and cracking tunes still


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Scuse me...doesn't anyone any one listen to proper music anymore then ?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Scuse me...doesn't anyone any one listen to proper music anymore then ?


Here he is with his pictures again!! 

This is proper music for us! (Just for the record though, no pun intended, I also listen to Sinatra, Steely Dan, CSNY and Joni Mitchell too and love 'em so I'm not too narrow minded when it comes to music!)


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

No Ratpack in here then


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

jam said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > God didn't know basics was still on the go!
> ...


Where's it at these days?

Last place I remember is under the arches in Leeds city centre into what looked like a very small club, but inside was quite big with 3/4 floors?

Ah them were the days. Is hard times still around?

And my favourite, although long gone [smiley=bigcry.gif] (but NEVER forgotten), Shelleys in Stoke.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

senwar said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > senwar said:
> ...


It moved to a place called Mint Club for ages which was really good because it was quite out of the way at the other end of town so you only got people there that had made an effort to go there and (sorry for the cliche) but it was all about the music, a really small intimate club with a nice outside terrace

it moved to a club called rehab a while ago which is a really good venue but it is right opposite a shed load of pretentious bars so you get all the arseholes coming out of there who have no idea who is actually playing there that night and are just looking for a place to drink until 4am

still there are quite a few die hards still in there and if you go with the right group you can ignore the twats in there and have a good dance and get yourself in a mess :wink:

hard times occasionally crops up for one off nights but nothing permanent

my g/f used to go to up yer ronson quite a bit at the pleasure rooms but we worked out that when she was going there when she was 16/17 i was only 14/15  (she's a year and a half older than me)

speed queen is still going strong and always worth a look in too

cheers

James


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Might have to give a try again just to see how things are these days!

Shame you have to get dressed up for clubs these days. I miss my illuminous t-shirt, tracky bottoms, wooly hat and dummy days of 1991!

[smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

senwar said:


> Might have to give a try again just to see how things are these days!
> 
> Shame you have to get dressed up for clubs these days. I miss my illuminous t-shirt, tracky bottoms, wooly hat and dummy days of 1991!
> 
> [smiley=baby.gif]


the dress code isn't so bad there, i had on evisus, a nice pink t-shirt and some nike air rifts

as long as you look smartish you are ok 

i missed out on all the wooly hats, dummies, whistles and white gloves (i was only 10 years old in 1991!!  )

you could try going to crasher and go all cyber if you want to recreate your dressing up days, personally i'd give it a miss though!! :wink:


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

jam said:


> you could try going to crasher and go all cyber if you want to recreate your dressing up days, personally i'd give it a miss though!! :wink:


Nah - never been keen on that place.

Was gonna try Flashback at the Que club in birmingham though. Proper 1990's recreated!

ps - sorry for changing your thread!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

senwar said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > you could try going to crasher and go all cyber if you want to recreate your dressing up days, personally i'd give it a miss though!! :wink:
> ...


don't worry about it mate, i love chatting about clubs and music

you should try a retro night, went to one a while ago, all the old classics were on!


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Jam!

Got the new Renaissance compilation today mixed by James Zabiela. Can highly recommend it if you like your breaks with a bit of prog and house. The boy is a genius!


----------

